# PS3 Colors are all messed up



## Placktor (Feb 12, 2009)

on my ps3 all the colors are messed up. blue is green. red is orange. etc. i checked my Tv settings and there fine. my wii and my 360 look fine. anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a PS3, course it's messed up  Maybe it's a setting you need to use through the PS3.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 12, 2009)

......they didnt help


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *It's a PS3, course it's messed up * Maybe it's a setting you need to use through the PS3.


No you.

Anyways, did you make sure all the plugs are in properly?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you try trading in your PS3 for an Xbox 360?


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 12, 2009)

did you drop the ps3 when it was a child?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey! Here's a thought! All idiots not owning a PS3 get the heck out of the dang thread if you're not going to help.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 12, 2009)

i already have a 360 skeeter and yes the problem is fixed idk how it got fixed i turned the ps3 off and on like 50 times and one of the times it looks fine lmao


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> i already have a 360 skeeter and yes the problem is fixed idk how it got fixed i turned the ps3 off and on like 50 times and one of the times it looks fine


Sure that's not going to help it.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hey! Here's a thought! All idiots not owning a PS3 get the heck out of the dang thread if you're not going to help.


PS3 is better than 360, and Wii, and DS.
MGS is my fave.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can almost fully agreed with that, if it wasn't for the fact I haven't really played a 360. I want one, but I don't want to get one until I know almost all the major bugs have been fixed.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 12, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


said the SONY fanboy.... <_<


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions. Not facts.


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

oh god can you dont turn this into a console war please some oen just asked for help and your all being dumb about it even though i dont liek the ps3 i dont say tahts it sucsk are anything


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hey! Here's a thought! All idiots not owning a PS3 get the heck out of the dang thread if you're not going to help.


No you.
PS3 sucks.

Try contacting Sony or going to the official site.
Or check the PS3 Manual.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 14, 2009)

nar7155 said:
			
		

> oh god can you dont turn this into a console war please some oen just asked for help and your all being dumb about it even though i dont liek the ps3 i dont say tahts it sucsk are anything


Im not turning it into a console war. All I said was those were opinions. Now if I just went on and said something like  "PS3 sucks" then I'd be turning it into a console war.


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rockman >.< please dont fuel the fire


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> nar7155 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was'nt aimed at you though  <_<


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That statement right there is what draws console war fights.


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already said it wasnt aimed at you dude chill  :brrrr:


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 14, 2009)

nar7155 said:
			
		

> 1up-Luigi-64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Sorry, I didnt see your other post. My bad.


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

its cuz ur rich ps3, xbox, wii wth???? and omgzzz a TV!!!!


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 14, 2009)

your ps3 is broken...

i heard that the ps3's are put together like crap and to not buy one.... cause well there crappy


----------



## nar7155 (Feb 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> its cuz ur rich ps3, xbox, wii wth???? and omgzzz a TV!!!!


lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman, get a life. 



> your ps3 is broken...
> 
> i heard that the ps3's are put together like crap and to not buy one.... cause well there crappy


You should see the 360s, they still haven't sorted out the harddrive issues and Red Rings.  <_< 

But in all seriousness, I like the PS3 more than any other console at the moment.
Why?
I don't have a 360, don't want one until most of the major bugs are gone.
The Wii has failed me.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

What cable do you use, maybe you should upgrade if it is composite and i have a ps3 and this has never happened to me before???


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

If PS3 was following PS2's RPG trend I would buy it in an instant.

Sadly, this is not the case, and it seems 360 is om nom nomming my goodies.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 16, 2009)

its fixed now....i didnt know this topic would turn into a huge console war


----------

